# refrigerator, oven and Microwave.



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I clean my refrigerator, my oven and microwave, every day with Lysol before going to sleep, I dont know how you guys and how often you clean them at home but I think this is necessary, also I clean my trash receptacle, several times a day and never never, allows it to spend the night full of garbage.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Well you now what they say. I won't repeat it.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Darren said:


> Well you now what they say. I won't repeat it.


:huh:

I'm having a dense day? I don't get it.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

greenboy said:


> I clean my refrigerator, my oven and microwave, every day with Lysol before going to sleep, I dont know how you guys and how often you clean them at home but I think this is necessary, also I clean my trash receptacle, several times a day and never never, allows it to spend the night full of garbage.


I think that's a tad overkill, but certainly, I admire you. Nothing wrong with that.

I am weird about the microwave. I hardly ever use it, but I keep it free of crumbs, spatter, and whatever. blech! to open one and have lil spots. yuk.

The trash can, I'm guilty. I have a stainless one, and have neglected it. 
Needs a major scrubbin. But from what you say, you have a big crowd. I can't fill a trash can in 3 days sometimes.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's more than overkill. I got more to do than cleaning out the microwave,oven etc. every night before I go to sleep(and mine is clean) that's a clean freak! but if it makes you happy! ~Georgia


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I clean things when I need to. Now, the kitchen counters get washed down at least once a day, but that&#8217;s it. With only two of us, appliances don&#8217;t get cleaned as often. I clean the microwave when I see spots or if it smells when I open it. The interior of the refrigerator doesn&#8217;t get cleaned often, probably every couple of months. I can&#8217;t imagine cleaning it every day (or did you mean just the exterior?).


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I think life is going to suck for clean freaks if there is ever a major SHTF event.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

your Mother would be proud of you !!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We clean all our appliances every Feb. 29th even if they don't need it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I cleaned my microwave real good today. I wouldn't have had to do it but I blew up a plate of cheese in there. put it on for 2 minutes instead of 20 seconds. ~Georgia.


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

I use vinegar in a bowl with dawn soap and water. Microwave for a min. And everything wipes out wonderfully easy. I certainly don't do it every night though you a dedicated!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Having a brand new refrigerator is motivation to keep it clean. 
I find I wipe the counters alot, even if they don't look dirty. Something about tidying up everything in the kitchen before walking away.

You may want to consider using something less chemical based than lysol. vinegar does an excellent job and isn't as toxic. maybe just use the lysol less?
good for you for being so consistent.


----------

